# Wings for demon prop



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

The demon prop I'm working on is going to be a full size critter, I just wanted some input as to what would be some good material that's light enough to make the wings out of so he won't tip, but looks realitic when you stand up close to it. Any ideas?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Stockings or pantyhose would be my best/cheapest suggestion. 

If you haven't already made the wings, one of our staff bought a set of articulated wings for about $50 last year. If your interested in more of that, I can try to get some details.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Can you cover them with latex or any medium that makes them opaque but still keeps it light?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

i used thuleing and alum grid wire on my demon and then fiberglass resined it buy this time I would use monster mud I tore holes in it it looked sweet thuleing is what they use for brides veil's outof and it's cheep


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Where would I find something like that, the thuleing? Did the resin weigh it down at all? The reason I ask, is that where I'm going to put it will be difficult to anchor it down.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think he meant *tulle* fabric. You can get that at stores that sell fabric.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Tulle is the stuff they put rice in at weddings. Walmarts has that. You might also want to look at land scape fabric. It is light an you would need to do much to it. If you cover a full size set of wings in latex. They will be heavy even with the lightest of material. You can also take some of that spray glue, and put light streaks or spots on the wings. Then take cotton or toilet paper, just dab it in and pull back it should stick and give you a flaky or hairy look to them. You have to play with it, then decide what you like the best.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Haunti, I totally misread Morbid Mikes post, I thought he wrote bridge veils! What the heck are bridge veils? Anyway thanks for the info.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> I think he meant *tulle* fabric. You can get that at stores that sell fabric.





The Watcher said:


> Tulle is the stuff they put rice in at weddings. Walmarts has that. You might also want to look at land scape fabric. It is light an you would need to do much to it. If you cover a full size set of wings in latex. They will be heavy even with the lightest of material. You can also take some of that spray glue, and put light streaks or spots on the wings. Then take cotton or toilet paper, just dab it in and pull back it should stick and give you a flaky or hairy look to them. You have to play with it, then decide what you like the best.


Thats a good idea Watcher, I'll check into that. I was hoping to get a material that I can stretch somewhat to simulate bat wings. I know it's going to be difficult to get that effect.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Howlin, No matter how you decide to make the wings, just remember to account for wind on halloween night. The fact that you're concerned that it might tip over from weight suggests it won't be staked down or attached to a firm structure. This past halloween was almost disasterous as we had a lot of wind and rain for the first time in 15 years. I almost lost a few props this year from wind damage, not to mention the confusion it created for a few TOTS.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Niblique, It's going to be anchored somewhat, but the location I have in mind is shelterd from the elements so I don't have to worry about the wind or rain. I'm more concerned about it falling on someone!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

How wide do you envision the wingspan being?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I really like to use polyethelene plastic. The clear kind I mist it with spray paint and (the kind made for plastic) and hot glue them over a wire frame ( I love ceiling hanger wire). then Hit the plastic with a heat gun, it gives great texture and can melt little holes in it, its a very organic look. I then dry brush the texture with a lighter version of the spray paint base.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Allen H said:


> I really like to use polyethelene plastic. The clear kind I mist it with spray paint and (the kind made for plastic) and hot glue them over a wire frame ( I love ceiling hanger wire). then Hit the plastic with a heat gun, it gives great texture and can melt little holes in it, its a very organic look. I then dry brush the texture with a lighter version of the spray paint base.


Very creative, Allen. I always enjoy hearing how others keep figuring out different ways to skin a cat.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm not sure about the other materials, but I can tell you that fiberglass is pretty heavy. If you use fiberglass cloth and resin without paint I think you will get the effect you are looking for as far as that membrane look. Light can be seen through it. You have to put it on in small sections though as the resin dries really fast even if you only put a little hardner in it. The cloth is opaque, but becomes transparent when you add the resin. When it dries it has a murky yellowish color, but remains a bit transparent. You might not be able to see your hand through it, but you will see that shadow of your hand through it.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

HalloweenZombie said:


> I'm not sure about the other materials, but I can tell you that fiberglass is pretty heavy. If you use fiberglass cloth and resin without paint I think you will get the effect you are looking for as far as that membrane look. Light can be seen through it. You have to put it on in small sections though as the resin dries really fast even if you only put a little hardner in it. The cloth is opaque, but becomes transparent when you add the resin. When it dries it has a murky yellowish color, but remains a bit transparent. You might not be able to see your hand through it, but you will see that shadow of your hand through it.


That sounds like what I'm looking for, I can always airbrush it with transluscent paint to keep the semi-transparent effect. One question, where can I find the materials, at an autoparts store, or craft shop? Thanks for the idea!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm using beef netting for my dragon's wings. It's light and translucent like tulle, but it stretches.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I saw some glittery translucent tablecloths at a party store that were cheap (AU$8) and would make good wings. You would have to dirty them up a bit for Demon wings but the translucence would work well.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

pagan said:


> How wide do you envision the wingspan being?


Hey pagan, I was thinking between four to five feet laterally, and about three feet horizontaly. I was also thinking of making it hinged so that I can open and close them.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

These wings were CPVC pipe frames with a spandex type material over them, they work very well.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are some nice looking wings Allen. PVC would give a nice sturdy backbone for some serious wingspan!


----------

